# Schrittkette



## Horschd (15 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe ein Problem, (wie der ganze rest hier vermutlich auch^^)
und zwar muss ich eine Schrittkette realisieren, hab aber nicht so die ahnung davon.

Ich habe schon nach Literatur gesucht, bin aber nicht so fündig geworden.

Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Juni 2011)

Hast du es schon mal mit der Forum-Funktion Suche probiert ?
Ich denke, da wirst du so 3 bis 5 passende Threads finden ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2011)

Für Schrittketten gibt es viele möglichkeiten, als Anfänger würde ich mit
einer einfachen Merkerschrittkette anfangen. Der Kollege "Ralle" hat hier 
mal ein Muster erstellt, schau es dir mal an..
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=6380&postcount=3


----------



## Kai (15 Juni 2011)

Siehe auch das folgende Programmbeispiel für eine Schrittkette in STEP 7 FUP:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=120722&postcount=1

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=121127&postcount=15

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=121128&postcount=16

Gruß Kai


----------

